

The Importance Of Enthusiasm In Any Product - dwynings
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/17/the-importance-of-enthusiasm-in-any-product/

======
jyellin
Passion is the prospect that something incredible is about to take place.
Notice the term prospect because a prospect is not a guarantee, but rather a
chance that the world will be different based on whatever you desire to
achieve. My personal opinion is that you can have all the intellect and money
in the world, but if you do not have passion and enthusiasm, you have nothing!
The irony of this concept is that passion and enthusiasm are the most powerful
forces in the world, which means that as good as they can do, they can also be
destructive in such a way that people will forever be changed due to their
wrath. Let’s think about Madoff, Hitler, or Bin Laden because all three of
these infamous figures had passion and enthusiasm which is how they were able
to manipulate the lives of thousands, and potentially even millions of people.
All three of these men obviously had intellect, but if they were lacking in
the passion department, there would have never been a $50billion ponzi scheme,
a Holocaust, or 9/11. Now let’s bring this to perspective for all of us
entrepreneurs because these three men exuded passion in such a way that they
were literally able to create a cult-like following and etch a place in
history. I am sure that all of you will agree that their passion was
overshadowed by their sickness and lack of self worth. But Steven Jobs, Mark
Zuckerberg, and Biz Stone are currently doing what these three infamous men
have done in the past; but the difference is that they not only have the
secret sauce of passion, but also an insatiable desire to impact the world in
a positive way! Get excited about what you are doing and start to live with
passion…

